# شيخ محشش بيقول والله هنفتح ايطاليا والناس هتخش الاسلام بالافواج



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشيخ متقل العيار حبتين
الشيخ بيقول: امه الاسلام ستعود
وهنفتح ايطاليا والغرب الى زوال


[YOUTUBE]NxQVVwJAiVM&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب ماحددوش نوع الحشيش دا نوعه ايه !! اصلها بتفرق*
*لما تكون غيور على دينك .. متوصفش الاخرين انهم خرفان زى المظاهرات اللى فى اسكندريه .. لاهو انتصار للاسلام ولا العكس انتصار للمسيحيه .. فيه من الاتنين*
*اتباع اكتر من الهم على القلب .. عايزين نفكر فى الحقوق اللى ضايعه .. نفكر*
*ازاى نعيش من غير ضغائن تخلينا نكره بعض .. ازاى نشيل خانة مسيحى من البطاقة*
*ازاى ابنى كنيسه زى المسلم مابيبنى جامع ازاى يبقى فيه قانون يحمينى و يحميك*


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*مايكل هي فعلا أمة الاسلام ستعود .. الشيخ ما غلط بشيء ابدا !! 

" بَدَأَ الْإِسْلَام غَرِيبًا وَسَيَعُودُ كَمَا بَدَأَ غَرِيبًا" 

شكرااا مايكل ​*


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههه ربنا يشفى
محسسنى ان ايطاليا وامريكا دول الحارة اللى جنبهم رايح يدخلها
هو فى دماعة لسة زمن الاحتلال يا سبحان اللة على العقول*


----------



## عبد العظيم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحة أعجبتني نكتة "شيخ محشش" هذه جديدة فعلا لكنه لم يقل شيئا خاطئا ما قاله الشيخ صحيح 100% الإسلام ينتشر في كل مكان باعتراف إخوانكم "المسيحيين" في الغرب و عبر دراسات مؤسساتهم الضخمة جدا الإسلام الدين الأكثر انتشارا في العالم هل عندك مانع طبعا لو الأمم تكره الإسلام لما كان له كل هذه الشعبية و القدرة على الانتشار رغم كل "الدعايات والحملات" الإعلامية المكثّفة و الإسلام سيسيطر على العالم كله بطرقتين اسمعوها مني أولا : بالطريقة السلمية أي دعوة الناس إلى التعرف على الإسلام. ثانيا: الحروب التي تجري الآن.*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عبد العظيم قال:


> *بصراحة أعجبتني نكتة "شيخ محشش" هذه جديدة فعلا لكنه لم يقل شيئا خاطئا ما قاله الشيخ صحيح 100% الإسلام ينتشر في كل مكان باعتراف إخوانكم "المسيحيين" في الغرب و عبر دراسات مؤسساتهم الضخمة جدا الإسلام الدين الأكثر انتشارا في العالم هل عندك مانع طبعا لو الأمم تكره الإسلام لما كان له كل هذه الشعبية و القدرة على الانتشار رغم كل "الدعايات والحملات" الإعلامية المكثّفة و الإسلام سيسيطر على العالم كله بطرقتين اسمعوها مني  ثانيا: الحروب التي تجري الآن.*​



*عزيزي عبد العظيم متى سيفهم الاسلام ان انتشاره الواسع ( كما تزعمون) هو ليس تأكيدا لصحته! 
من يفكر بالموضوع من هذا المنطلق يكون على خطأ فظيع !! 

فأعداد المسلمين و انتشارهم ابدا لا يؤكد انه هو الحق !! حتى لو اصبح المسلمون يشكلون 99.1% من العالم ستبقى هناك نقطة سوداء على الاسلام !!

و لي تعليق على قولك ​*


> *أولا : بالطريقة السلمية أي دعوة الناس إلى التعرف على الإسلام.​*



*هذه هي الطريقة التي بالفعل يستخدمها مسلمو المهجر في جذب الاجانب حيث يوجهون لهم خطابات بان الاسلام هو دين المحبة و العدل و السماحة و كلها خطابات مقنعة و بالفعل ينخدع الاجنبي بهذه الخطابات لانه جاهل في اللغة العربية لا يعرفها و لا يعرف ما المكتوب في قرأن المسلمين !! و ما تراه الا مصدقا و تم تلقينه بالشهادتين التي اشك بوجود اجنبي يعرف ما معناها !! ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم


وربنا يهدي الجميع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

امريكا الشمالية ولا الجنوبية ؟؟

الشمالية والجنوبية هههههههههه

شكرا مايكل للفيديو
​


----------



## Bent Christ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

_هنفتح ايطاليا هنفتح ايطاليا والهى هنفتح ايطاليا
ايطاليا ايطاليا و الهى هنفتح ايطاليا و هنخش اوروبا
حتى امريكا .................حتى امريكا
انت بتجيب الفيديوهات دى منين ياعم مايكل
ربنا يهدك ياشيخ حسن​_


----------



## Bent Christ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب ماحددوش نوع الحشيش دا نوعه ايه !! اصلها بتفرق*
> *لما تكون غيور على دينك .. متوصفش الاخرين انهم خرفان زى المظاهرات اللى فى اسكندريه .. لاهو انتصار للاسلام ولا العكس انتصار للمسيحيه .. فيه من الاتنين*
> *اتباع اكتر من الهم على القلب .. عايزين نفكر فى الحقوق اللى ضايعه .. نفكر*
> *ازاى نعيش من غير ضغائن تخلينا نكره بعض .. ازاى نشيل خانة مسيحى من البطاقة*
> *ازاى ابنى كنيسه زى المسلم مابيبنى جامع ازاى يبقى فيه قانون يحمينى و يحميك*



يا استاذ الضغائن اللى انت بتتكلم عنها انتوا اللى عملتوها 
وكمان كلمه مسيحى اللى بتتكتب فى البطاقه مضيقاك
وكويس انك عارف اننا مبنعرفش نبنى كنيسه زى مانتوا بتبنوا الجوامع
تنكر ان المسيحيين مضطهدين فى مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## BITAR (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعتقد هذا المحشش من فصيله القذافى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم 


وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> يا استاذ الضغائن اللى انت بتتكلم عنها انتوا اللى عملتوها
> 
> وكمان كلمه مسيحى اللى بتتكتب فى البطاقه مضيقاك
> وكويس انك عارف اننا مبنعرفش نبنى كنيسه زى مانتوا بتبنوا الجوامع
> ...


*بصى انا على قدى .. انا مضايق انكم مش و اخدين حقوقكم زيكم زينا*
*وعشان ابقى محدد فى بناء الكنايس و فى قوانين الاحوال الشخصيه *
*فقط لكن كلمة مضطهدين دى مش حقيقيه .. اصل الاضهاد دا معناه انى*
*اجبرك على تغيير دينك بالقوه .. واعذبك كمان زى ماحصل فى الاندلس*
*لكن فى مصر مفيش الكلام دا .. اكبر خناقه بتبقى على حتة ارض*
*عايزين نبنى عليها كنيسه بس.*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بصى انا على قدى .. انا مضايق انكم مش و اخدين حقوقكم زيكم زينا*
> *وعشان ابقى محدد فى بناء الكنايس و فى قوانين الاحوال الشخصيه *
> *فقط لكن كلمة مضطهدين دى مش حقيقيه .. اصل الاضهاد دا معناه انى*
> *اجبرك على تغيير دينك بالقوه .. واعذبك كمان زى ماحصل فى الاندلس*
> ...


ممكن أعترض معاك لأن الإضطهاد مش شرط بالعمل ممكن يكون بالفكر و مجرد النظرة و انت ماشى فى الشارع انا مثلا كتير أوى يبصقوا فى وشى و انا ماشية فى الشارع علشان مش لابسة حجاب و أحيانا يشاورا المدرسين علينا فى المدرسة و يقولوا إلبسوا الحجاب و ملكوش دعوة بدول زى مانكون فينا حاجة غلط مع إن اللى لابسين الحجاب فى منهم كتير أوى انا أسفة مش مؤدبين خالص يعنى مش شرط الحجاب. يبقى كل ده و مفيش إضطهاد ولا لازم قتل و ضرب أستاذى قتلى أنا إنى كرامتى تتهان مش شرط انا أموت جسديا بسبب دينى علشان تقول إضطهاد 
أسفة إنى خرجت ع الموضوع شكرا لك مايكل ع الفيديو


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> ممكن أعترض معاك لأن الإضطهاد مش شرط بالعمل ممكن يكون بالفكر و مجرد النظرة و انت ماشى فى الشارع انا مثلا كتير أوى يبصقوا فى وشى و انا ماشية فى الشارع علشان مش لابسة حجاب و أحيانا يشاورا المدرسين علينا فى المدرسة و يقولوا إلبسوا الحجاب و ملكوش دعوة بدول زى مانكون فينا حاجة غلط مع إن اللى لابسين الحجاب فى منهم كتير أوى انا أسفة مش مؤدبين خالص يعنى مش شرط الحجاب. يبقى كل ده و مفيش إضطهاد ولا لازم قتل و ضرب أستاذى قتلى أنا إنى كرامتى تتهان مش شرط انا أموت جسديا بسبب دينى علشان تقول إضطهاد
> أسفة إنى خرجت ع الموضوع شكرا لك مايكل ع الفيديو


* انا اسف برضه مش هكلم فى الموضوع بس لازم ارد ..*
*كلامك دا انا مستغربله جدا و متزعليش منى و لو الجزمه اللى عايز يبصق فى وشك*
*دا موجود فعلا فدا ممكن يكون سببه ان المنطقه اللى سعتك ساكنه فيها فقيره*
*جدا و شعبيه قوى .. ودى مناطق بينتشر فيه الجهل الدينى و التخلف بصوره*
*واضحه جدا لكن انا عمرى ماشفت الا كل ود و كل حب من اخوانى المسيحيين*
*الا بعضهم المتعصبين قوى بس برضه بيبقى مسالم ( كلهم مستوى عالى من التعليم )*
*اما عن موضوع الحجاب فانا رايئ ان الاخلاق قبل الحجاب .. و حتى النقاب دلوقت*
*فيه سيدات بيستخدموه فى اشياء منافيه للاخلاق عشان محدش يعرفهم*
*وانا ضد النقاب تماممممما .. فموضوع الاضظهاد النفسى و العقلى دا نسبى*
*واحنا مش فى السويد علشان لو حد بصلى بصه مقرفه ابلغ عنه و اقاضيه*
*ربنا يهدى*​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه هههههههههه هههههههههه هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم 


وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * انا اسف برضه مش هكلم فى الموضوع بس لازم ارد ..*
> *كلامك دا انا مستغربله جدا و متزعليش منى و لو الجزمه اللى عايز يبصق فى وشك*
> *دا موجود فعلا فدا ممكن يكون سببه ان المنطقه اللى سعتك ساكنه فيها فقيره*
> *جدا و شعبيه قوى .. ودى مناطق بينتشر فيه الجهل الدينى و التخلف بصوره*
> ...


يا أستاذى انا من بنها لو شايف إن دى منظقة شعبية و ريفية يبقى عندك حق لكن انا مش شايفة كده و لأنى شايفة فى طريقة كلامك إستخفاف بيا و بكلامى ع الرغم إنى كان قصدى المناقشة بس و غير كده لا و لو انت كنت شفت منى تخلف و جهل يبى أكيد المنطقة اللى انا منها زى ما انت قلت لكن أعتقد بنها مدينة كبيرة زى بنها ما فيهاش جهل لكن ممكن يبقى فيها تعصب و إضطهاد اللى ذكرته حاجة حصلت ليا من بصق فى الشارع كان من أطفال فى عمر 10 سنين تقريبا لما تبقى دى فكرة أطفالكم عننا يبقى إيه فكرة الكبار و أهاليهم قايلين إيه علينا قدامهم علشان كده بيبصقوا علينا و إحنا ماشين و اللى حصل لى فى المدرسة كان من مدرسات لغة عربية متعلمات  يبقى ده تخلف و جهل برضه و لا تعصب و أرجوك ماتحولش تلمح بالغلط فيا أو الأستخفاف بيا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> يا أستاذى انا من بنها لو شايف إن دى منظقة شعبية و ريفية يبقى عندك حق لكن انا مش شايفة كده و لأنى شايفة فى طريقة كلامك إستخفاف بيا و بكلامى ع الرغم إنى كان قصدى المناقشة بس و غير كده لا و لو انت كنت شفت منى تخلف و جهل يبى أكيد المنطقة اللى انا منها زى ما انت قلت لكن أعتقد بنها مدينة كبيرة زى بنها ما فيهاش جهل لكن ممكن يبقى فيها تعصب و إضطهاد اللى ذكرته حاجة حصلت ليا من بصق فى الشارع كان من أطفال فى عمر 10 سنين تقريبا لما تبقى دى فكرة أطفالكم عننا يبقى إيه فكرة الكبار و أهاليهم قايلين إيه علينا قدامهم علشان كده بيبصقوا علينا و إحنا ماشين و اللى حصل لى فى المدرسة كان من مدرسات لغة عربية متعلمات يبقى ده تخلف و جهل برضه و لا تعصب و أرجوك ماتحولش تلمح بالغلط فيا أو الأستخفاف بيا


 *نهائى ياست الكل انا لاستخف بيكى على الاطلاق .. و اضح انك حساسه زيادة عن*
*اللزوم .. اما عن الاطفال .. فواضح انهم اطفال شوارع و مع احترامى الشديد برضه*
*بنها مش زى القاهره مثلا .. و ليه الاطفال بيعملوا كده ففعلا دا ممكن يكون من الاسره*
*زى مانت قلتى بالفعل و دا نتيجة مفاهيم خاطئه و لكنها لاتعبر عن اضطهاد اكتر منها تعصب*
*انا شخصيا سمعت طفل مسيحى لايعى و انا فى اسكندريه على البلاج بيقول طفل تانى*
*بيلعب معاه و تقريبا اتخانقوا "احنا هانجيبلكوا امريكا علشان توريكوا" ودا طفل عنده 9 سنين*
*تقريبا وسمع نقاشات بين الاسره .. تفتكرى دا اضطهاد .. دا اسمه تعصب ..  دلوقت فى مصر *
*فى احتقان نتيجة الاعلام الحر و الصحف اللى شغاله نار. بالنسبه للمدرسات طبيعى فيه غيره *
*مهنيه بتتحول الى اتجاه دينى لكسب تأييد المحيطين .. دا فى كل مكان و اسف اذا فهمتينى *
*غلط انا عمرى ماأذيت ناموسه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *و دا نتيجة مفاهيم خاطئه و لكنها لاتعبر عن اضطهاد اكتر منها تعصب*




*ياعم  ياسر لو مفيش اضطهاد
زي ما انت بتقول في كلامك
تقدر تقول حادثه الكشح وحادثه نجع حمادي
يبقوا اسمهم ايه 
والحوادث غيرهم كتير بس انا ذكرت الاشهر​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياعم ياسر لو مفيش اضطهاد​*
> *زي ما انت بتقول في كلامك*
> *تقدر تقول حادثه الكشح وحادثه نجع حمادي*
> *يبقوا اسمهم ايه *
> ...


*ياعم مايكل .. خليك فير شويه .. اضطهاد دى يعنى *
*لو واحد ماسكلك سيخ محمى وقالك انا هاحط السيخ المحمى دا فى *
*صرصور ودنك لو مااسلمتش.*
*لو مجموعة من الناس اتلموا عليك و قالولك خد عيالك وسيب البلدى يأما تسلم*
*لو مجموعة منظمة من الناس و الدولة واقفه وراهم ضيقوا عليك رزقك علشان تسلم*
*دا اسمة اضطهاد و حتى الاضطهاد انواع فيه اضطهاد عشوائى و اضطهاد منظم*
*و اضطهاد رسمى .. الخ*
*لكن شوية صعايده بيتخانقو على حتة ارض ولا واحد مسلم قتل مسيحى*
*فى خناقة .. دى اسمها تعصب .. انما الاضطهاد زى ماشرحتلك فوق*
*ربنا يهديك*​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*.. خليك فير شويه .. اضطهاد دى يعنى *
*لو واحد ماسكلك سيخ محمى وقالك انا هاحط السيخ المحمى دا فى *
*صرصور ودنك لو مااسلمتش.*
*لو مجموعة من الناس اتلموا عليك و قالولك خد عيالك وسيب البلدى يأما تسلم*


ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياعم مايكل *





ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لو مجموعة منظمة من الناس و الدولة واقفه وراهم ضيقوا عليك رزقك علشان تسلم*
> *دا اسمة اضطهاد و حتى الاضطهاد انواع فيه اضطهاد عشوائى و اضطهاد منظم*
> *و اضطهاد رسمى .. الخ*
> *لكن شوية صعايده بيتخانقو على حتة ارض ولا واحد مسلم قتل مسيحى*
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههه:t32:هههههههههه:a82::a82:ههههههههههههه*ربنا يهديك*


----------



## BITAR (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ياعم مايكل .. خليك فير شويه .. اضطهاد دى يعنى *
> *لو واحد ماسكلك سيخ محمى وقالك انا هاحط السيخ المحمى دا فى *
> *صرصور ودنك لو مااسلمتش.*
> *لو مجموعة من الناس اتلموا عليك و قالولك خد عيالك وسيب البلدى يأما تسلم*
> ...


*اذهب الى الشركات الخاصه المملوكه للارهابيين اقصد المسلميين*
*يمنع تعيين المسيحيين *
*الطلاب الجامعيين الذين يعانون الامرين من المعيدين والدكاتره المتعصبين اما الاسلمه اما الرسوب فى المادة الخاصه بهم *
*الوظائف المرموقه ممنوعه على المسيحيين *
*واسأل عن العبقرى د / مجدى يعقوب ....الخ*
*شكلك عايش فى بلد غير مصر ام الدنيا والاخرة*
*من الاخر*
*ادخل هذا الرابط*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116417*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> *اذهب الى الشركات الخاصه المملوكه للارهابيين اقصد المسلميين*
> *يمنع تعيين المسيحيين *
> *الطلاب الجامعيين الذين يعانون الامرين من المعيدين والدكاتره المتعصبين اما الاسلمه اما الرسوب فى المادة الخاصه بهم *
> *الوظائف المرموقه ممنوعه على المسيحيين *
> ...


*دانتا جيت على الوتر صح .. انا بقى بالذات حصلت معايا واقعه فى مشروع*
*من مشروعات اغنى و احد مسيحى فى مصر .. اول مادخلت المكتب الفنى*
*لقيت و احده مهندسه محجبه فوسط مجموعه كبيره من المهندسين بالمكتب*
*الفنى .. قلت ايه دا .. فعلا الناس دى احنا بجد ظالمنيهم .. بس مجرد منادوا*
*على بعض اتضح انها هى المسلمه الوحيده فوسط 13 مهندس بالمكتب*
*ودا طبعا لزوم الديكور علشان الى يشوف من بره يقول ايه دا.*
*دا غير انى حاولت اخد شغل .. وفعلا اخدت بس ايه الوقيع الى مفيش*
*مسيحين مقدمين فيه و قلتلهم دانا الارخص و الافضل شوفو العينه ..*
*بصولى حتة بصه من بتوع المدام اللى فوق.*
*بس تعرف مزعلتش وقلت مش مشكلة المساواه فى الظلم عدل .. بس*
*بالاضافة انى مختلف معاك فى موضوع التعيينات و خصوصا فى البنوك*
*وشكرا على تسميتى بالارهابى*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*" والله هنفتح إيطاليا " ,,"حتى أمريكا يا شيخ سالم " ؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد موتني من الضحك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *دانتا جيت على الوتر صح .. انا بقى بالذات حصلت معايا واقعه فى مشروع*
> *من مشروعات اغنى و احد مسيحى فى مصر .. اول مادخلت المكتب الفنى*
> *لقيت و احده مهندسه محجبه فوسط مجموعه كبيره من المهندسين بالمكتب*
> *الفنى .. قلت ايه دا .. فعلا الناس دى احنا بجد ظالمنيهم .. بس مجرد منادوا*
> ...




يا راجل ياطيب يابن الناس
هو فية اكتر من ان شركة حلواني لما تعمل إعلانات طلب موظفين تكتب كدة بالبونت العريض " الرجاء من الأخوة المسيحين عدم التقدم لهذة الوظيفة " ؟

في إضطهاد عيني عينك كدة ؟
وحياتك ياشيخ اسكت عشان محدش يضحك عليك .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياعم مايكل .. خليك فير شويه .. اضطهاد دى يعنى *
> *لو واحد ماسكلك سيخ محمى وقالك انا هاحط السيخ المحمى دا فى *
> *صرصور ودنك لو مااسلمتش.*
> *لو مجموعة من الناس اتلموا عليك و قالولك خد عيالك وسيب البلدى يأما تسلم*
> ...




*ياعم ياسر
انت بتتفرج ع افلام كتيره
سيخ محمي ايه وصرصور ودن ايه
هو الاضطهاد بالاسلوب ده بس
طب اقري حادثه دير الفيوم النهرده
الامن دخل باللودر يهد مبان بالعافيه
يقدروا يعملوا كده مع المساجد
الحمد لله ربنا هديني وعاقل
ربنا يهديك انت وينور عينيك وقلبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم


وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> يا راجل ياطيب يابن الناس
> هو فية اكتر من ان شركة حلواني لما تعمل إعلانات طلب موظفين تكتب كدة بالبونت العريض " الرجاء من الأخوة المسيحين عدم التقدم لهذة الوظيفة " ؟
> 
> في إضطهاد عيني عينك كدة ؟
> وحياتك ياشيخ اسكت عشان محدش يضحك عليك .


 بص ياعم كارلوس يابن الناس "الطيبين قوى"
انا بصراحه ماشفتش بص لو حصل انا ضده تماما .. بعدين هى ماجتش
على تعيين المسيحيين و بس .. طيب مالكوسه و الواسطه ماشيه فى البلد
مش على المسلمين بس دى على الكل .. و اللى بياخد الوظيفه مش 
الاكفأ .. لا الى بياخدها حبيب امه الننوس قريب فلان و علان.
و بعدين سيب الناس تضحك .. وهو مش بيضحك عليا دا بيضحك على 
حاجه تانيه عنده.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياعم ياسر*
> *انت بتتفرج ع افلام كتيره*
> *سيخ محمي ايه وصرصور ودن ايه*
> *هو الاضطهاد بالاسلوب ده بس*
> ...


*طيب يامايكل .. تفتكر ايه هو الحل علشان نعدل الاشياء*
*الظالمه دى .. صدقنى انا مضايق جدا لانى انا شخصيا *
*مابحبش حد يظلمنى .. بس لازم مواقف مش بس كلام*
*زى مابيعمل نجيب جبرائيل و انشاء جمعيه لحقوق الانسان*
*وبرضه الناس الاغنياء و اللى ليهم وزن زى نجيب ساويرس*
*ليه ميعملش هيئه للمطالبه بحقوق المسيحيين و يديها التمويل*
*و الدعم اللازم .. دلوقتى احنا فى مناخ مفتوح و المتعصبين*
*الاسلاميين و الجماعات الاسلاميه بتقل .. يعنى مش زى *
*الثمانينيات مثلا .. و صدقنى هاتنحسر الناس عرفت*
*حقيقة الجماعات دى و مدى تخلفها .. قولى تفتكر ايه*
*الحل !!؟*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب يامايكل .. تفتكر ايه هو الحل علشان نعدل الاشياء*
> *الظالمه دى .. صدقنى انا مضايق جدا لانى انا شخصيا *
> *مابحبش حد يظلمنى .. بس لازم مواقف مش بس كلام*
> *زى مابيعمل نجيب جبرائيل و انشاء جمعيه لحقوق الانسان*
> ...



*سيبك من الكلام اللي قولته ده
لا جمعيات هتنفع ولا هتقدر تعمل حاجه
الحل الصح من وجهه نظري
ان التفكير يتغير وخصوصا الاطفال الصغيرين
لما نعلمهم من صغرهم المحبه للغير
مش هيطلعوا متعصبيين لما يكبروا
والشيوخ تدعو للمحبه في الخطب يوم الجمعه
مش نسمع في المكيروفونات كلام يدعو للتعصب والكره
هل ده سهل يتحقق ولا مستحيل يا ياسر
وانا رايي ان التعصب زاد بدرجه كبيره
مش قل ولا حاجه زي مابتقول​*


----------



## العراقيه (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## BITAR (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*خرجنا عن الشيخ المحشش*
*رجاء الالتزام بالموضوع وعدم التشتيت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

وربنا يهدي​*


----------



## mr.hima (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يشفي ... شكلة مكنش محضر حاجة يقولها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_*شكرا mr.hima ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *سيبك من الكلام اللي قولته ده*
> *لا جمعيات هتنفع ولا هتقدر تعمل حاجه*
> *الحل الصح من وجهه نظري*
> *ان التفكير يتغير وخصوصا الاطفال الصغيرين*
> ...


فعلا كلامك مظبوط .. التعليم فى الصغر كالنقش على الحجر
و فعلا الحل دا يمكن ياخد و قت طويل على مالصغار دول يكبروا
و يبقوا هما القدوه .. بس هايبقى حل جذرى للموضوع
حتة انه سهل ولا لآ .. فى البلدى متهيالى صعب بس مش
مستحيل .. محتاجه جرأه و ناس متنوره اكتر من الموجودين دلوقت
اما التعصب هو موجود من زمان بس احنا حاسين انه زاد بسبب
وسائل الاعلام و التكنولوجيا زى الدش اللى مكانش موجود زمان
و بالنسبه للجماعات .. اشكر ربنا دا فى الثمانينات كانوا فظاع
و شوف كم الوزراء و المسئولين اللى اتقتلوا على ايدين الجماعات دى
لو تفتكر منهم مثلا رفعت المحجوب و غيره 
و زى مانت بتقول "ربنا يهدى"​


----------



## Alcrusader (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*بدو يفتح إيطاليا؟ وأميركا؟ وأوروبا ؟ والعالم كله؟؟
طيب مايروح للماما بالأول....*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم اخواتي

وربنا يباركم​*


----------

